# What are these?



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

I've found these around the family home since I was a kid...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Mountain oysters?


----------



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

I tasted them and... nope. &#129335;‍♂


----------

